# Rotor replacement CTD



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Looking to replace my rotors, nothing special but I like the quality of Napa parts and when I go to look it up it comes with 2 sizes 300mm or 276mm diameter. They both say front rotor. Thank you!!


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I would like to know the answer to that question also. It's a surprise to me that there are 2 different sizes. That doesn't mean much though because I didn't even know that my diesel didn't have a spare till the end of the first week I had it. I'll post this and you'll go to the top of the page and maybe someone that knows will respond. Happy days.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Diesel has larger front rotors than the Gas models, so it should be the 300mm.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Diesel has larger front rotors than the Gas models, so it should be the 300mm.


Thank you, that's what I assumed but I didn't want to be wrong!


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Advanced auto parts site says it's the 276mm.... Hmmm


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

With the diesel being a limited production model, I would not trust the parts stores to get this right. I would always find the correct parts with my VIN via the dealer or something like gmpartsnow.com. Also, if you ask at the dealer, they will give you the same wholesale prices, but you have to ask.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, I am at 145K miles and still on the original front rotors and pads. How many miles on yours? Do you use the brakes a lot? I just had my rear brakes replaced, but the fronts were fine.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

diesel said:


> By the way, I am at 145K miles and still on the original front rotors and pads. How many miles on yours? Do you use the brakes a lot? I just had my rear brakes replaced, but the fronts were fine.


I have 44k, i was commuting from Milwaukee to downtown Chicago for school and that ruined them. They aren't awful, the pads are actually fine but I'm just going to take care of it now before it drives me crazy. Plus I'm done with school now, those Chicago drivers are crazy!


----------

